# tuna trip for 3 in mid march



## Cowham (Mar 11, 2010)

Myself and two buddies are looking for a 2-3 day tuna/billfish trip in March. We are open from 3/16 - 3/22. If anyone knows of a reasonably priced captain with a good reputation let us know. We are primarily bay fisherman and don't know the big boat guys.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Capt. Eddie out of Venice La would be my first pick. Billfishing would be a little slow but tuna should be good.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Check out www.Papardarey.com.

Take a look at the Papardarey Insiders. Call Randy and ask to be included in the Insiders list.

Kenneth


----------



## rougueD (Jan 10, 2010)

I fish off a 36' Contender. Boats in Surfside right now but moving to Galveston soon.


----------

